# April Heinrichs leaving U.S. Youth Women’s National Team Director role



## outside! (Oct 11, 2018)

https://www.soccerwire.com/news/nt/international-women/april-heinrichs-to-leave-u-s-youth-womens-national-team-director-role/


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 11, 2018)

outside! said:


> https://www.soccerwire.com/news/nt/international-women/april-heinrichs-to-leave-u-s-youth-womens-national-team-director-role/


Interesting. And I am okay with it. The USWNT needs a new approach, a fresh perspective. I'd like to see who they pick. Maybe Laura Harvey?


----------

